# Flags



## Mugz (Dec 2, 2002)

I paint few flags, if you like i can pain all country for GBA temp.

See





*AU*



*UK*



*GM*



*CA*



*RU*



*USA*



*FR*



*SW*



*JP*




*Empty*


----------



## Mugz (Dec 2, 2002)

Size every you want


----------



## KiVan (Dec 2, 2002)

they are very nice!!!
but transforming all the flags is a long work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i will gladly add them if you make them all ^__^


----------



## Mugz (Dec 2, 2002)

Hmmmm... 5 hours it's not long..


----------



## Mugz (Dec 2, 2002)

Ok, tomorow i start progress to redesign all flags...


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 2, 2002)

they are nice yes, but can't you make them a bit bigger?


----------



## neocat (Dec 2, 2002)

Those are really cool! Go on with the project!


----------



## Hovercraft (Dec 2, 2002)

pretty sweet mugz will make a good adition to the forum


----------



## Grizzly (Dec 2, 2002)

but make the flags not smaller than the old GBAtemp ones. Then it would be nice.


----------



## Mugz (Dec 2, 2002)

26 px - width. Ok?


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 2, 2002)

QUOTE(Mugz @ Dec 2 2002 said:


> 26 px - width. Ok?


if you show us a preview of that size it would be easier.


----------



## ziggy:{) (Dec 2, 2002)

wow!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  them are some quility flags


and this is finally my 50th post


----------



## Mugz (Dec 2, 2002)

Check this


----------



## Mugz (Dec 2, 2002)

I think litle flags look beter..


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 2, 2002)

QUOTE(Mugz @ Dec 2 2002 said:


> Check this


VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! good work, good size!!!!!!!


----------



## Mugz (Dec 2, 2002)

May be shadow can be darker (I don know how i say right, sorry my ugly english)


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 2, 2002)

QUOTE(Mugz @ Dec 2 2002 said:


> May be shadow can be darker (I don know how i say right, sorry my ugly english)


i think they look fine as they are!


----------



## Mugz (Dec 2, 2002)

May be this look better?
(DARKER SHADOW)


----------



## Angelical_1 (Dec 2, 2002)

I think your flags look great Mugz. Impressive!

(maybe do a light and dark set... owww and a flag for the EU)

Regards Angelical_1


----------



## Mugz (Dec 2, 2002)

And my INSANE HEADS GENERATION


----------



## Mugz (Dec 2, 2002)

I paint few flags, if you like i can pain all country for GBA temp.

See





*AU*



*UK*



*GM*



*CA*



*RU*



*USA*



*FR*



*SW*



*JP*




*Empty*


----------



## G.O.D (Dec 2, 2002)

they are cool make them fast so we can use them


----------



## dice (Dec 2, 2002)

Those are really good mugz


----------



## KiVan (Dec 2, 2002)

QUOTE(Mugz @ Dec 2 2002 said:


> Check this


i like this style a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: to make the work simpler can you name the flags as are named in the forum??

russia.gif
italy.gif 

etc


----------



## Abreaun (Dec 2, 2002)

Mugz, The flags are awesome!!!!!!!!!!
















A spanish flag?


----------



## jEEb (Dec 2, 2002)

tiny tiny bit bigger


----------



## ElPolloDiablo (Dec 2, 2002)

Man, they look great! May I ask how you make 'em? Do you have like a custom Photoshop-filter or something like that?


----------



## ruffmeister (Dec 3, 2002)

sweet sweet sweet they  rule coool


----------



## neocat (Dec 3, 2002)

Make a portuguese flag too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PLEASE!


----------



## Mugz (Dec 3, 2002)

Ok last question!!!!
What flags are best?





*Verse 1*




*Verse 2*




*Verse 3*




*Verse 4*


----------



## dice (Dec 3, 2002)

verse 2 for me


----------



## Herg (Dec 3, 2002)

I vote #2.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 3, 2002)

version 2 is best!


----------



## Grizzly (Dec 3, 2002)

Bigger and verse 2 (at least as big as the old ones).


----------



## fat dog mendoza (Dec 3, 2002)

Verse 2


----------



## Czar)Epoch (Dec 3, 2002)

I vote for verse 4, the animated look is very unique.


----------



## KiVan (Dec 3, 2002)

i am for vers. 2#


----------



## Vince989 (Dec 3, 2002)

Verse 2 for me...

Seems like we are going to use those! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- ViNcE989


----------



## Hovercraft (Dec 3, 2002)

version 3


----------



## Angelical_1 (Dec 3, 2002)

Version 2 .. btw: and a nice (hint, hint) EU flag too:-)


----------



## No Name Trowa Barton (Dec 4, 2002)

i vote for your version #2, 

oh and you have good english speach.


----------



## Mugz (Dec 2, 2002)

I paint few flags, if you like i can pain all country for GBA temp.

See





*AU*



*UK*



*GM*



*CA*



*RU*



*USA*



*FR*



*SW*



*JP*




*Empty*


----------



## Fenriz (Dec 4, 2002)

The image links are down and i cant see them....


----------



## Mugz (Dec 4, 2002)

Ok!
All votes received...
Work is now in progress...


----------



## Mugz (Dec 5, 2002)

All FLAGS has been created.
You can download ZIP file from this location:
http://www.gbx.ru/html/temp/flags.zip

KIVAN: Please read TXT before!!!!


----------



## Angelical_1 (Dec 6, 2002)

Only one word required..

!!! PERFECT !!!

Regards Angelical_1


----------



## neocat (Dec 6, 2002)

Little small... but WAY better than the current ones


----------



## Ap0cAl1pS3 (Dec 6, 2002)

i think they sould be a little bigger, but they are very cool........


----------



## Mugz (Dec 6, 2002)

Specian for Angelic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 - *Europe*


----------



## jEEb (Dec 6, 2002)

VERSION 4z rulezors


----------



## neocat (Dec 6, 2002)

QUOTE(Mugz @ Dec 6 2002 said:


> Specian for Angelic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what's this for? european countries have their own flags!


----------



## KiVan (Dec 7, 2002)

ok i've chenged to the new flags 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now i'll think about new smilies


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 7, 2002)

the new flags look really cool! great work mugz!


----------



## Angelical_1 (Dec 7, 2002)

Yep, very very KEWL .. excellent mugz !


----------



## demu (Dec 7, 2002)

Perfect, btw Mugz do you mind if I use them on other forum?


----------



## neocat (Dec 7, 2002)

Why is the england flag still the same?


----------



## KiVan (Dec 7, 2002)

you have to hit refresh because you have older flags in the chache

( CTRL+F5 )


----------



## johnnyafc (Dec 7, 2002)

splendidtremendous


----------



## Mugz (Dec 7, 2002)

Ok. Thank for all.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My flags absolutely free and i am free too.
If you need my help, i can help you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But remebber. I very badly speak english. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can read but i cant write.


----------



## neocat (Dec 7, 2002)

QUOTE(Mugz @ Dec 7 2002 said:


> Ok. Thank for all..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you make those smileys you posted on the other thread? Or aren't they yours?
I love the new flags, by the way


----------



## dice (Dec 7, 2002)

How long did it take you mugz


----------



## demu (Dec 7, 2002)

QUOTE(Mugz @ Dec 7 2002 said:


> Ok. Thank for all..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you need help with invision board or similar yell me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Don't worry about your english, mine ain't better either


----------



## Mugz (Dec 2, 2002)

I paint few flags, if you like i can pain all country for GBA temp.

See





*AU*



*UK*



*GM*



*CA*



*RU*



*USA*



*FR*



*SW*



*JP*




*Empty*


----------



## Saria (Dec 7, 2002)

could you please make me a set for my site in the same style but

this size






^- I made that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Couldnt find similar ones for other countries tho


----------



## demu (Dec 7, 2002)

Try some of those image robots program, they can automaticly resize multiple images


----------



## Mugz (Dec 7, 2002)

No problem...
I can get this flag from Monday


----------



## Mugz (Oct 30, 2012)

Need any update?


----------



## signz (Oct 30, 2012)

Hahahahahaha, nice one Mugz. Bumping your own thread after almost 10 years.
I think the flags do look quite good, didn't know you were behind them. Good work!


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 30, 2012)

You made the current flags? They are quite nice. I suppose new ones would be nice but I don't see anything wrong with the old ones. Also your in a unique position where you can justify bumping a ~10 year old thread. All hail new king of necrobumping!


----------



## finkmac (Oct 30, 2012)

Well, I'm pretty sure the North Korea flag is missing…


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 30, 2012)

I didn't know Mugz made the flags we have now.
Awesome work man! 

Also I like the flags we have, but I am very interested to see what updates he can bring! So I am interested in seeing some new flags.


----------

